

Farewell to the last EU country with no mosque - 3gina1
http://www.west-info.eu/farewell-to-the-last-eu-country-with-no-mosque/

======
pornel
That's great. I'm more surprised that there was an European country without a
mosque!

I don't like the undertone of "farewell" and scare-quoted "conquered", which
is implies we're losing something and muslims are taking over.

We have freedom of religion, and European citizens who believe in Islam, so
there should be absolutely no problem in having mosques.

------
n2j3
AFAIK Greece has no mosque either (as in place of worship, not Ottoman relic)

